# Ft Worth Alliance Airshow 2018



## davechng (Nov 29, 2018)

Alliance always have a great turnout and for 2018 we got some exceptional military participation! For static display we got lots of heavies,,, KC-10, C17, B52, KC-135 , C-130J .... fighters, we got A-10C from Whiteman, F-16 and F-35A from Luke,F-5n from vFC-13, F/A-18 from VFA-122, E/A-18G from VAQ129 and best of all ATAC MIrage F-1.
here are the detail report:
http://airwingspotter.com/alliance-ft-worth-airshow-2018/

DaveC

Here are some teaser pictures


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice series, Dave.


----------

